# Trout at St Marks



## slow motion (Dec 5, 2021)

Does anyone know if the trout around St Marks can still be found in the flatsor if they have moved into River?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 5, 2021)

I've heard they were in the mouth of it but with this warm daytime weather I'm sure they'll be on the flats soon.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 5, 2021)

Playing hooky from work. Maybe I got the short term covid. Just pulled up to our place in Sopchoppy. Trying to decide whether to hit the  Ochlockonee or run to the lighthouse in the morning.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

Gonna try the Ochlockonee today. But first Rocky's for breakfast.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

No fish yet but rafts of hyacinth floating down the river about as big as my boat. Put in at Ochlockonee State Park. Started down the river and the sunlight made the dense fog glow so bright I couldn't look at it. Never had to wear sunglasses in the fog before.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

First fish. Puppy drum.


----------



## Maydog (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like you are going to have some real good water movement today.
Good luck!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

Never caught one of these before. Can somebody please identify it and let me know what the size limit is. Thanks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2021)

Catchem up friend!
 Make me wanna come fish.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm thinking of trying to sneak down Saturday myself


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Catchem up friend!
> Make me wanna come fish.


Well brother I'd say come on down and jump in the boat but I'm supposed to head home tomorrow afternoon or evening.
Left the redfish biting to look for trout but no love so far.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Well brother I'd say come on down and jump in the boat but I'm supposed to head home tomorrow afternoon or evening.
> Left the redfish biting to look for trout but no love so far.


 I should be down soon with the little jon boat, but just gotta get rid of some yotes and raccoons first...
Trapping, as if I need another hobby to keep me away from SW. 
 And I'm trying to cut back on hunting for that reason... but come Sept., Oct., and Nov. forget about it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 6, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Well brother I'd say come on down and jump in the boat but I'm supposed to head home tomorrow afternoon or evening.
> Left the redfish biting to look for trout but no love so far.


Well after waiting since September for my company truck I could finally put it to use


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

Well I never found the trout. Redfish didn't wait for me to come back either. No fish for dinner but I guess on the bright side I don't have to clean any either. Still a good day and a nice sunset.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2021)

No fish for dinner. So found this in the freezer.





Some vegetables sauteed in beer(low carb)




Finished product


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

Gonna try for a little while this morning. Got to head home later. Did get to see one of the white squirrels at the ramp. Not the best pic though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I should be down soon with the little jon boat, but just gotta get rid of some yotes and raccoons first...
> Trapping, as if I need another hobby to keep me away from SW.
> And I'm trying to cut back on hunting for that reason... but come Sept., Oct., and Nov. forget about it.


I'm getting the itch pretty dang bad myself!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

May be the same fish as yesterday.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

Just had a visit with an FWC officer. Nice guy. Very thorough check. Found out I need flares. Luckily not where I'm at now.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

Well I played around a little too long in the back of the Bay. Tried to get back over the sandbar into the river mouth and didn't make it. These negative tides are a little tough. Luckily for me tide had already turned just hasn't caught up in the back of the bay yet. Guess I got another hour until I'm  unstuck.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 7, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Well I played around a little too long in the back of the Bay. Tried to get back over the sandbar into the river mouth and didn't make it. These negative tides are a little tough. Luckily for me tide had already turned just hasn't caught up in the back of the bay yet. Guess I got another hour until I'm  unstuck.


You good now?


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

One for dinner.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> You good now?


Yes sir. The Ulterra got me stuck but I used the time to retire everything.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Yes sir. The Ulterra got me stuck but I used the time to retire everything.


Probably should rephrase that. The Ulterra gave me the confidence to do something stupid. If you trim it up where the prop is half out of the water it will go skinnier than the boat and at enough speed to stick it pretty good.


----------



## fairweather (Dec 7, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Well I played around a little too long in the back of the Bay. Tried to get back over the sandbar into the river mouth and didn't make it. These negative tides are a little tough. Luckily for me tide had already turned just hasn't caught up in the back of the bay yet. Guess I got another hour until I'm unstuck.


Been there. Hate walking (dragging) the skiff out.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2021)

fairweather said:


> Been there. Hate walking (dragging) the skiff out.


I just waited on the tide. Turned out to be 2 hours instead of 1 though. Might not have if I'd known it would be that long.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm getting the itch pretty dang bad myself!



Me too! Was planning tomorrow but I dont do boats and rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 8, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Just had a visit with an FWC officer. Nice guy. Very thorough check. Found out I need flares. Luckily not where I'm at now.


Gonna get flares as it's a good idea but did some checking. Seems a boat less than 16' only needs them when operating at night. Little Lucy is a 15 foot Mako.
Back to work today. Was thinking where else but the Forgotten Coast can you see white squirrels, watch otters patrol the shallows, have bald eagles sit on a tree limb over the water and watch you float by, and only see one other boat all day (it was the FWC officer who checked me that morning and waved as he headed back in the evening). Hoping it stays forgotten.


----------

